# Can Motors and Cruise Commander Lite



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi
I am wondering if the ERR CC Lite is adequate enough to drive 2 Can Motors in a Diesel and a Allegheny Steamer. I would also install Railsounds in both locomotives. I know the Max Amps for CC Lite 4. Am I safer by using the full sized ERR Cruise Commander?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For the diesel, it's marginal. If you aren't pulling more than a few cars, you might get away with it. For the Allegheny, I think that's clearly an overload, that's a pretty heavy locomotive.

If you feel the need to give this a try, I have a suggestion. I put a 1.3A PTC in series with the motor leads of all my CC-Lite installations after one cooked when the unit stalled on a switch and the stalled motor drew excessive current. So far, in the four locomotives I've put it in, I haven't run into any issues, and I've pulled as many as 10 cars with one of them.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

John, I'll consider that test with a diesel. But you're correct that the Allegheny is a robust engine. I'll get a Regular Cruise Commander for that guy. Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the K-Line Allegheny, and I can't see it being powered with the CC-Lite, so the full unit is a good move.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I agree, John. Its a beast of sorts. I Love it, though!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, mine has the full cruise commander, I got it with no electronics in the engine for $60. The bonus was that the RailSounds package was still in the tender, so just adding the CC got me moving.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow. Great! I have the k Line 1603. The model without the TMCC. It just has a Whistle and of course, reverse boards in it. Ill get the CC and the Railsounds for it. 

Is there a connection for the Marker Lights to stay on? It does have a Fan Smoker so Ill need to use feature 7 in the setup. Trying to figure out where to connect the front and rear marker light. Do they go to the front and rear lamps? If so, then they will go off when changing directions. I'd like the markers to stay on all the time, as they do now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The correct code for a steamer with smoke is ALT1-4 when you do the TMCC ID setup.

As for the markers, you can power them from track power directly, they'll be on all the time. You can also power them from the front headlight, that stays on all the time for a steamer. If you run them from the headlight, you'll be able to turn them off with the ALT2 control on the remote with the rest of the lights.

Of course, that nice rig screams out for a Super-Chuffer to enhance the smoke performance and to provide Rule-17 lighting and cab light control.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you. I knew I was missing something. Super Chuffer is on the wish list, too. Gotta wait till after Christmas for all the 'To-do' upgrade stuff. Just finished up a Mini-2 in a K Line Plymouth . Tight fit but it made it. phew!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you take some pictures of the Plymouth installation? I have one that I want to do the same thing to, and I'd like to see how others do the trick.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

No. I should have taken photos. But I can open it up and photo it, let me know when you want to upgrade yours? I had to eliminate the Engineer/Fireman partition, but I cut them off and put them back in with 2 sided clear tape onto the PC ends. I used a 1N4003 on the motors leads for a backup light and marker activation. Smoke works great. No sound. Couldn't even imagine getting a Railsounds board in there!


----------

